# Individual training drills



## Wmarden (Mar 20, 2003)

I have just started a jujitsu class.  I have been out of martial arts for 10 years, so I am pretty much a  raw beginner again. I had previously studied hapkido, but it was so long ago that just about any skills are gone.

 One problem I face is that I can only attend one class a week as my work schedule has me working the other class day.  So I need some individual drills and exercises to work on my own time and to accelerate my progress.  Also any links would be helpful.


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2003)

But U can Practise Summer Saults Forward & Back Wards.
You Can Take a Punching Bag Put a Gi
Top on & Practise Gi Choke & Hold Down positions.
hope this Helps.
:asian:


----------



## kaesa (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello,

Check out Scot Sonnon's, "Grappler's Toolbox" video series.
Alot of it is geared towards solo grappling drills.
I have the first, of 3, in the series, and imho it is worth my weight in gold.
I'm not sure of the website, but it is close to www.rmax.com.

Joe
Philadelphia Ju-Jitsu Club
(student)


----------



## kaesa (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry,

Make that www.rmax.tv.
Look for a link to the productions.
Joe


----------



## Yari (Mar 26, 2003)

Try talking to your instructor. 

He/she probably can give you exact techniques to work on, and they would fit directly to the style your doing.


/Yari


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 29, 2003)

For Nage Waza, wrap a belt around soething that won't move and do uchikomi for whatever throw you wish to practice. Do lots of ukemi, standing backfalls and rolls. Practice your pivoting skills. Do Tandoku Renshu Kata, good warmup. Foot Sweep Practice, do 50, 100 or more with each leg. Practice fitting in against a wall. The idea is to get as close to the wall without touching it.

For Katame Waza, start in push-up position, jump into a side postion with legs in bicycle postion, then jump to other side. Good practice for Kesa gatame. Do lots of forward and backward rolls, staying low. Do lots of stretching. Flexability is key to good mat skills. Do welghts and general conditioning/ stamina routines.

                                                        Peace
                                                          Dennis


----------



## Gaston (Jul 4, 2004)

As previously stated keep all your exercises _sport_ specific. Try to keep in mind why you are performing a particular movement? You will find even people who attend regular classes have a hard time when you ask them why they are doing this and that warm-up.  For example instead of the usual leg raises try performing left and right sankaku juji jimes with your hands on the floor. It will help your body learn to these _types_ of movements naturally.  Follow that formula and sub in a sport specific movement for all your regular exercises. It is also a great mental drill.

GG


----------

